# Free web hosting



## Browni (Jan 30, 2003)

I have recently bought a domain name www.inverted-logic.co.uk

But i now need some space    do you know were i can get some?

(idealy free but i will pay if i have to)

Browni


----------



## Androo (Jan 31, 2003)

Tripod...just set up a bunch of the free accounts!


----------



## toast (Jan 31, 2003)

www.ifrance.com
www.free.fr
www.multimania.com

All have some ads, but are totally free.
Last two support PHP4.

All French   .


----------



## Androo (Jan 31, 2003)

i can't register at lycos multimania! it says that the code at the bottom of the screen is incorrect 
but it IS correct!!!


----------



## toast (Feb 1, 2003)

Strange thing...
Must be some other requested data (phone number for example) that does not fit.


----------



## Androo (Feb 1, 2003)

nvm! i got it! i just had to set my keyboard to french
the problem is, i don't know how to install this web app called PHPBB. i don't know what the DSN is for Multimania


----------



## Androo (Feb 1, 2003)

geocities is cheap, unless you want the horrible free account


----------



## Ugg (Feb 1, 2003)

ICD Soft is US 60 per year, 300 Mb transfer per month, webmail, 5 subdomains and excellent customer service!


----------



## twister (Apr 23, 2004)

I found a new free site that's pretty cool.  If anyone is still looking I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

No link?

I like my solution the best:  I use my hookup from this very site, Sogni!


----------



## twister (Apr 26, 2004)

www.jrwrestling.com/hosting  TwisterMc


----------



## Pengu (Apr 26, 2004)

also try www.webhostingtalk.com


----------

